# 2011 Proposed Medicare Physician Fee Schedule



## bonzaibex (Oct 26, 2010)

Has anyone heard of any updates to or on the proposed 2011 MPFS since August?  I'm interested in the proposals to expand the payment reduction on multiple imaging services and the changes to preventive services coverage.

I suspect nothing new has been released, but I could be missing something somewhere.  Never hurts to ask!

Becky, CPC


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 26, 2010)

The Final Rule should be released for comment on or around November 1st. Most years I can find it the first week of November.


----------



## bonzaibex (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you!!  

Becky, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 3, 2010)

12/1 = 28.3868    then 1/11 = 25.5217


----------

